
Finding the Right Name - feross
https://chrisbowler.com/journal/naming-things
======
adulion
Choose any name, get it out of the way- i have seen projects stalled and waste
time on the "perfect name"

The name can be changed after you get traction-

Stripe started as /dev/payments Gusto started as ZenPayroll tinder was
matchbox

------
BitwiseFool
Every minute you spend on coming up with a 'perfect name' is time you're not
spending developing the product.

